# Worth Getting HD20(200X) Over HD65?



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

I am seeing a decent sale on the HD200X, and am trying to decide if I should go for it. MOney is a bit tight, but, I can swing it if it is worth it. I am currently sitting about 8" from a 92" screen. Can't really get any further away due the room itself. Now, I have found graphs that tell me that I should be using a 1080p projector for that size screen and viewing distance, but I am looking for feedback from someone who has actually seen a difference (or not).
Its not that I am unhappy with the picture I am currently getting, but, I am always interested in something better. Plus, I can probably get a decent price for the HD65 right now.
Opinions?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have seen several write ups of people who have had the HD65 and then upgraded to the HD20..
All say that they see an improvement in image quality with the HD20..

With your short viewing distance, I would advise you to get the HD20 if at all possible..
My HD65 does a very good job, with just a viewing distance of 9' from an 8'6" wide screen, but then I'm not zooming to fill the screen..

If the HD20 is not within your budget at this time , then the HD65 will do fine..
Do you currently have an HD projector?


----------



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

Prof. said:


> I have seen several write ups of people who have had the HD65 and then upgraded to the HD20..
> All say that they see an improvement in image quality with the HD20..
> 
> With your short viewing distance, I would advise you to get the HD20 if at all possible..
> ...


Currently have an HD65. HD20 is on my horizon, I believe.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Capt Proton said:


> Plus, I can probably get a decent price FOR the HD65 right now.
> Opinions?


Sorry, I miss read your post..
The HD20 will be the right choice then..


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Save up and get the HD20. 1080p is the future. In fact if you can I'd save up for the Mitsubishi model at 1500.


----------



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

What Mitsubishi model?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Capt Proton said:


> What Mitsubishi model?


HC3800 :T


----------



## Capt Proton (Dec 18, 2009)

I was looking at that myself. I have decided not to go for the HD200X. The HC3800 looks like it might be worth saving the extra $500 or so for.


----------

